# sky sports plus BBC and itv



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Has anybody got a recommendation for a first rate provider of sky sports and BBC and ITV on a simple plug in and play system in the estepona area.We don't mind paying a reasonable amount.We don't want buffering or any complicated input.Thanks in advance.


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

I use the quad core box from this seller AndroidSticks - Internet Smart Android TV Box - Make your TV into a smart TV
I can get sky sports and the uk channels plus lots of movies and international channels etc. I paid a one off fee for the box and no subscription. It comes with instructions for the initial set up (which is very easy) then after that its just a case of using the remote control.
depending on your internet connection you may still get buffering but as this is dependent on the quality/speed etc of your internet it is difficult to say if you will get buffering or not.
He also sells dual core but personally i have had a dual core before and it buffered all the time and eventually crashed and died! The quad core has been problem free and I have been using internet tv since moving over in August 2013 with no issues.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Many thanks LC


----------



## ajul (Apr 9, 2013)

I bought one of those quad core ones from android sticks but mine doesn't work very well as my connexion speed of 3MG is too slow. After I bought it I found out that they recommend 10 MG. Maybe it would work better if I didn't have to use Wifi but my router is in another room.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

How about using a WiFi extender or running an Ethernet cable?


----------



## ajul (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes, I'll find out about the extender. It's too far for the ethernet cable. Thanks.


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

I bought an extra long ethernet cable from ebay and I use that..i only have around 3megs and my internet tv works fine and my parents is ok too..but we both use an ethernet cable and not the wifi


----------

